# Rb26det pwrd r33 gts-t from OZ



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

hey guys though id post up some picture of my car, still not finished but should be in the next couple of weeks


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Awsome, that should be good fun when finished... Tidy engine bay...

what sort of spec engine/turbo etc...


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

N1 24U block (own modifications done) race prepped 
Chemically cleaned/crack tested and washed
Torque plate bored honed & decked
All new welsh plugs 
Tapped oil gallaries
Fully balanced/detailed crank and grub screwed
Race prepped crank gurdle
Shot peened/prepped standard rods with ARP bolts
Full ARP bottem end stud kit
Ross Racing forged pistons (ceramic coated)
ACL race bearings mains & rods
N1 oil pump (modified)
N1 water pump
Genuine Nissan gasket kit
Fully port & polished head
Match ported intake
Brass valve guids
Standard valves 
Upgrade valve springs
Standard cams 
Greddy adjustable cam gears
Greddy clear timing cover
Polished intake manifold and valve covers
Gates timing belt
New genuine exhaust studs & nuts
Garrett GT3082r turbo polished front cover
Braided oil lines
.82 & 1.06 housings ceramic coated 
Tial 44mm wastage
Ebay spec manifold modified 
Greddy twin entry air intake pipe
2 x RB25 Air flow meters
3.5" dump pipe
3.5" catback exhaust
600x300x115mm Greddy style intercooler
Custom PBR clutch
Nismo lightened flywheel
Nistune ECU
Sard fuel pressure regulator
custom fuel rail
044 fuel pump
2L surg tank
3/8" Aluminium fuel lines
Heap of speed flow fittings & push lock hose
Sard 700cc injectors
Alloy dual core radiator
Silicone radiator hoses
Silicone heater hoses


----------

